# Why no solar Suunto?



## jetteraf (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been casually researching ABC watches for a while now, and have come to some conclusions:

1. It seems that Suunto and Casio are the only real competitors in the market
2. It seems like Suunto has the edge in altimeter performance and accuracy (Does Casio's V3 sensor change this?)
3. It seems like Casio has the advantage in durability, radio controlled time, and solar power
4. I personally prefer the clean military inspired look of the Suunto to the looks of the Casios

That said, does anyone have any idea why Suunto hasn't released a watch with solar power and better water resistance? I would think there has to be interest in this, or is the market just moving away from traditional ABC watches to GPS units?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

jetteraf said:


> I've been casually researching ABC watches for a while now, and have come to some conclusions:
> 
> 1. It seems that Suunto and Casio are the only real competitors in the market
> 2. It seems like Suunto has the edge in altimeter performance and accuracy (Does Casio's V3 sensor change this?)
> ...


To me, Garmin are the clear winner with GPS/ABC. Either the new fenix 3



















Or the fenix 2





































fenix can use either the built-in barometric altimeter or elevation data from GPS.

fenix also sets time based on signals from the GPS sdatellites, so it is accurate to within milliseconds with a satellite signal that is available 24 hours a day anywhere on Earth.

For the military look, you can have either the fenix 2 with a red backlight










Or the tactix which has a NVG-compatible green backlight.

Comparo of the fenix, tactix and fenix 2 backlights:










Want tide data? tactix has some that will blow the competition out of the watre:



















But why no Suunto solar? Probably because the functions require more transient high current draw than can be handled by a solar-rechargeable battery. Same reason why the Garmin units are not solar.

HTH


----------



## aurabattler (Feb 13, 2015)

jetteraf said:


> I've been casually researching ABC watches for a while now, and have come to some conclusions:
> 
> 1. It seems that Suunto and Casio are the only real competitors in the market
> 2. It seems like Suunto has the edge in altimeter performance and accuracy (Does Casio's V3 sensor change this?)
> ...


Limiting to the scope of Casio and Suunto, I'll say they are different and serve different segment.
IMHO, Casio are super tough and durable watches, with solar and atomic time, while Sunnto are more precise and accurate.
For WR, AFAIK, Suunto is using different standard from Casio. Most WR standard of Casio is ISO22810 which is a WR watch standard.
The WR of Suunto is ISO6425, which is a diver watch standard using in Frogman series. Please correct me if I am wrong.
That said, their WR ratings are not directly comparable, though I think 6425 maybe a higher standard than 22810. Please correct me if I am wrong.
We can't simply say Suunto is less WR than Casio but of course, AFAIK, there are some higher WR watch series in Suunto.

Afterall, I think it is up to you. IMO, both Suunto and Casio has their pros and cons. You can simply pick what you need. If you need toughness and durability, go for a Casio and you won't regret. If you need accuracy and precision, Suunto is your choice.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

I solved this problem easily....I bought both. 

Suunto not having a solar model is a mystery to me...seems like it only makes sense for an ABC watch.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

I guess if it ain't broken don't fix it. The longest running ABC watch is the Vector I think. Still going strong and battery can last two years or more and has low battery warning. 

Yes I prefer Suunto over the rest 😊


----------



## jetteraf (Aug 6, 2014)

gaijin said:


> But why no Suunto solar? Probably because the functions require more transient high current draw than can be handled by a solar-rechargeable battery. Same reason why the Garmin units are not solar.
> 
> HTH


I guess I should have been a bit more specific; I'm thinking of strictly watches relying on a built in sensor, and not GPS watches, for the same reason you just cited. Performance-wise, your selections are clear winners, but they only last days without recharging.



aurabattler said:


> Afterall, I think it is up to you. IMO, both Suunto and Casio has their pros and cons. You can simply pick what you need. If you need toughness and durability, go for a Casio and you won't regret. If you need accuracy and precision, Suunto is your choice.


But should that be a necessary choice?


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

jetteraf said:


> .....but they only last days without recharging.


Both Suunto and Garmin last about 30 days in ABC mode (No GPS used).


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

jetteraf said:


> I guess I should have been a bit more specific; I'm thinking of strictly watches relying on a built in sensor, and not GPS watches, for the same reason you just cited. Performance-wise, your selections are clear winners, but they only last days without recharging.


I'm a bit confused by this. The Garmin fenix watches do have built-in sensors. When used as an ABC watch, the barometric pressure sensor, temperature sensor and compass are all built into the watch. When used 24/7 as a daily wear watch to tell time and ABC functions (no GPS), they run for 5-6 weeks (depending on the model) between battery charges.

You mentioned watches with "radio controlled time" which is not a function the watch can perform on its own - it does have a receiver, but it relies on an external radio transmitter to provide the necessary time signal. Same idea with a GPS watch. The GPS receiver is built into the watch, but it relies on external satellites to provide the necessary time signal (and other data if desired). The big advantage to the GPS signal is that it is available 24 hours a day, anywhere in the world - unlike the radio signals which are only available in limited areas of the Northern hemisphere.

HTH


----------



## aurabattler (Feb 13, 2015)

jetteraf said:


> But should that be a necessary choice?


Umm.... I think we can look into the cells of the watches. Please correct me if I am wrong.

The solar cell using in a lot of protrek is CTL1616. And let's take the cell using in a Suunto Core, CR2032, as an example.

For a CTL1616, the nominal voltage is 2.3V and nominal capacity is 18-25mAh with continuous standard drains 0.1 mA, according to Casio and Panasonic. This battery can last for 6-9 months in most protreks when fully charged, according to Casio.

For CR2032, the nominal voltage is 3V while the capacity is 220mAh with continuous standard drains 0.2mA, according to Panasonic. A new cell can last 12 months in a Core, according to Suunto.

The above is only some prelim information gathered by a layman (me). Please correct me if I am wrong. But with these information, you can see the huge difference in power consumption between two watches. That means the solar cell in a protrek definitely cannot power a Core. I don't know whether there is a solar cell with higher capacity, but given a very limited solar panel size on a watch, only very limited power can be generated, and the capacity of the cell is somehow limited.

I think this is why you can yet find a solar watch with all nice functions like a Suunto or Garmin.


----------



## aksnc30 (Jun 1, 2010)

Watches with gps receivers give far better accuracy at any time on all 3 ABC readings, than unit using the local sensors like suunto and casio - but at the cost of power and long recharges.
IMO this drawback gave casio & suunto the chance to not bother with releasing their latest tech and to "flog-a-dead-horse" to their base of customers for more than 10 years now, even the latest casio sensors wouldn't have taken too long to develop from the original architecture.
But with wrist worn gps units becoming more power efficient and taking shorter times to recharge, I hope casio & suunto will up their game soon or start losing customers.

Like hybrid cars, I guess the next "big thing" will be hybrids watches. A battery powered watch with additional built in solar cell to provide recharging on the move.
It should not be difficult for a company like casio / suunto with huge R&D budgets to do this in a current sized unit and then maybe there's enough power to add GPS features? 

to the OP - I too would love to see a full solar gps protrek / ambit but I think it will only come when customers refuse to buy anything else first or someone else does it first
just my 2p worth...


----------



## cadguy (Jan 16, 2009)

Could it be that Suunto decided to give people easy access to battery changes, so that faulty batteries can be avoided? I have read some Casio rechargeable batteries failing after a couple years. However, not having to change one's watch battery is wonderful as long as one have a good unit.

I like the Vector (have a Vector HR, and had the original Vector a few years ago), however, the company should definitely come up with a Vector HR with GPS or better ABC functions. Even if Suunto can have half of what the Garmin Fenix 2 can do, it'll easily be a sell-out.


----------



## jetteraf (Aug 6, 2014)

aurabattler said:


> Umm.... I think we can look into the cells of the watches. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> The solar cell using in a lot of protrek is CTL1616. And let's take the cell using in a Suunto Core, CR2032, as an example.
> 
> ...


Thank you. That sounds like a perfectly reasonable explanation to me.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

cadguy said:


> Could it be that Suunto decided to give people easy access to battery changes, so that faulty batteries can be avoided? I have read some Casio rechargeable batteries failing after a couple years. However, not having to change one's watch battery is wonderful as long as one have a good unit.
> 
> I like the Vector (have a Vector HR, and had the original Vector a few years ago), however, the company should definitely come up with a Vector HR with GPS or better ABC functions. Even if Suunto can have half of what the Garmin Fenix 2 can do, it'll easily be a sell-out.


Can't the Ambit2 already perform what you require?


----------



## cadguy (Jan 16, 2009)

Ambit2 too pricey for my wallet.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

cadguy said:


> Ambit2 too pricey for my wallet.


Gotcha. The base vector now sells for an average of $140. If you add any more features to it, the price would definitely go up, nearing the Ambit prices.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

suunto,s logging functions etc etc consume more power.so solar suunto seems a bit difficult to make.unless sensor and solar technology incresaes further.
casio gives raw data without much auto logs and profiles,so it can manage solar.tissot t touch solar has come out though,so may be we see a solar suunto some day also


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

To me, the question is irrelevant, IF the watch has a coin-accessible battery hatch, ala Swatch and vintage Seiko King Quartz.

When bought online, in packs of 5 or more, the batteries are so cheap that if they are also easy to change, one can just consider it a disposable part. Plan on an O-ring every few years maybe.

I need to try a Suunto one of these days.


----------



## sperki (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had batteries die while I was in the woods. On a trail run it's no big deal, you just lose your ability to time yourself. On a backpacking trip it becomes more of a issue. Of course I had an actual compass to use, but my watch is my alarm. I used to lead expeditions of high school students, and making sure we were up on time, packed on time, moving on time, and that snack breaks weren't too long was important. I'll pick solar every time for serious time in the wilderness.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

sperki said:


> I've had batteries die while I was in the woods. On a trail run it's no big deal, you just lose your ability to time yourself. On a backpacking trip it becomes more of a issue. Of course I had an actual compass to use, but my watch is my alarm. I used to lead expeditions of high school students, and making sure we were up on time, packed on time, moving on time, and that snack breaks weren't too long was important. I'll pick solar every time for serious time in the wilderness.


This is the main reason why Suunto owners are advised to bring a battery and a coin just in case the low bat warning comes up during an expedition. Then theres also the option to change batteries before the big trip. To each his/her own. We all have to know the limitations of our gear and prepare appropriately.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

jetteraf said:


> I've been casually researching ABC watches for a while now, and have come to some conclusions:
> 
> 1. It seems that Suunto and Casio are the only real competitors in the market
> 2. It seems like Suunto has the edge in altimeter performance and accuracy (Does Casio's V3 sensor change this?)
> ...


I think the lack of solar powered Suunto watches probably reflects Suunto's perception of low demand by prospective buyers. Suunto may see the benefits of having the watch charged on ones wrist as being completely offset by the need to find a way to keep it charged when off the wrist for extended periods. And it is fairly easy to proactively change a watch battery before it dies.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

sperki said:


> I've had batteries die while I was in the woods. On a trail run it's no big deal, you just lose your ability to time yourself. On a backpacking trip it becomes more of a issue. Of course I had an actual compass to use, but my watch is my alarm. I used to lead expeditions of high school students, and making sure we were up on time, packed on time, moving on time, and that snack breaks weren't too long was important. I'll pick solar every time for serious time in the wilderness.


happened to me also.battery of my dw 6700 (the grandfather of modern rangeman ) failed just few meters from top of a 16000 feet mountain we were going to.13 years back..and that time i only had this watch with me as altimeter!

so solar power is a big plus specially because on the field even if you change battery there is chance of dirt etc going in.

as for suunto core on solar battery i think it can be accomplished also.
casio solars use a capacitor (ctl 1616) to store solar power to be supplied to watch .but because suunto with its logging etc functions and profiles etc consumes much more power so theoretically a much larger capacitor or say battery will be needed to store the power in it compared to casio.this may increase the watch,s size to unwearable proportions i guess.also if suunto is converted to solar than besides larger battery or capacitor size the charging time required will also be much more.

so unless faster charging and more compact solar capacitors are introduced suunto with its higher power consumption may not be converted into solar watch.

but in future lets see.if we have any future i mean!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think Suunto will bother make solar watches. They simply design the hardware and software, the same way many famous Swiss brands make watches since decades (they design the watches but movements come from ETA). Using high capacity, non rechargeable batteries is their sole and safest option. You can't offer a solar watches to those who don't even know where will they be, will they have a sunny sky or not, typical type of adventurers.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Trandy said:


> I solved this problem easily....I bought both.
> 
> Suunto not having a solar model is a mystery to me...seems like it only makes sense for an ABC watch.


Actually its quite the opposite, solar on a (fully featured, non Casio) ABC doesn't make any sense in this state of current accumulator technology.

cheers


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

sperki said:


> I've had batteries die while I was in the woods.


What kind of batteries? I bet all my money, you talk about small silver-oxide 1.5 volt button cells and not big CR type lithium batts, because they NEVER die all of a sudden, they give lots of warnings (weak backlight for instance) long before they run out of juice, usually many weeks, and not seldom even many month before they give up their ghost.

cheers


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

gaijin said:


> To me, Garmin are the clear winner with GPS/ABC.


I absolutely agree, they are so far ahead of conventional ABC's it isn't even a competition.

cheers


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

cal..45 said:


> What kind of batteries? I bet all my money, you talk about small silver-oxide 1.5 volt button cells and not big CR type lithium batts, because they NEVER die all of a sudden, they give lots of warnings (weak backlight for instance) long before they run out of juice, usually many weeks, and not seldom even many month before they give up their ghost.
> 
> cheers


CR 2016 battery in dw 6700 died on me.suddenlywith no warning.(2001or 2 ) ........time function worked but sensors could not function..and we needed the alti info because oxygen was getting lower and lower .

anyway i think suunto with back hatch comes close second to solar power in convenience .and in future we may have smaller solar capacitors with higher capacity who charge faster.than suunto can shift to solar as well.in mobile phone industry some newer batteries charge in minutes and last ten times longer.so why not same tech be used in watches.

we agree that garmin fenix/tactix /sunto ambit beat all other abc,s in functionality.now for example a very efficient rechargeable battery is produced for such gps/abc hybrids that charge via solar power as well as charging via normal AC/DC electricic current....so in emergency you can for example use solar power to charge its battery to 30 or 40 percent.now if same battery is made so efficient that it works for a month in gps mode and for a year in abc sensor use mode than who will buy any other watch?this highly efficient technology is not far off or a dream by the way.its already happening in mobile phone industry.though it may be in its infancy yet..


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

hiker said:


> CR 2016 battery in dw 6700 died on me.suddenlywith no warning.(2001or 2 ) ........time function worked but sensors could not function..and we needed the alti info because oxygen was getting lower and lower.


No rule without exception, but in all that years I haven't had one singel CR batt which died without any warning...



> anyway i think suunto with back hatch comes close second to solar power in convenience .and in future we may have smaller solar capacitors with higher capacity who charge faster.than suunto can shift to solar as well.in mobile phone industry some newer batteries charge in minutes and last ten times longer.so why not same tech be used in watches.
> 
> we agree that garmin fenix/tactix /sunto ambit beat all other abc,s in functionality.now for example a very efficient rechargeable battery is produced for such gps/abc hybrids that charge via solar power as well as charging via normal AC/DC electricic current....so in emergency you can for example use solar power to charge its battery to 30 or 40 percent.now if same battery is made so efficient that it works for a month in gps mode and for a year in abc sensor use mode than who will buy any other watch?this highly efficient technology is not far off or a dream by the way.its already happening in mobile phone industry.though it may be in its infancy yet..


Solar is simply an unreliable source in an emergency. It may be not in some parts of the world, but it is in others and/or depending on the situations. Whoever wears a Garmin or Suunto or similar GPS based ABC watch and thinks that - for whatever reason - a recharge may become an absolute necessity, I strongly recommend an (outdoor) power bank for a few bucks. Depending on their capacitiy they are able to recharge such a watch 10-20 times, which should be good for months and years, again depending on the use of the watch, just a few examples:

http://www.amazon.com/ALLPOWERS-Ch...TF8&qid=1425348511&sr=8-1&keywords=power+bank

http://www.amazon.com/10400mAh-Exte...1425347696&sr=8-3&keywords=outdoor+power+bank

http://www.amazon.com/Energize-port...1425347696&sr=8-4&keywords=outdoor+power+bank

Amazon.com: EasyAcc® 9000mAh Power Bank Waterproof Dustproof Shockproof Travel Charger with Compass Carabiner 2.1A Output External Battery Pack For iPhone iPad Samsung Galaxy Android Phone Smartphone Tablets Pc Gopro Google Glass: Cell Phones & Acces

http://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Gear-...1425347696&sr=8-6&keywords=outdoor+power+bank

cheers


----------



## stan54 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello,


In Suunto watches, the software and internal components need to consume more energy, faster. The use of a CR 2032 is more approriate (except GPS).
Casio works especially on power consumption. That’s why Casio develops the V.3 sensor which use less energy and optimize its software to minimize energy. It seems that this is not an obstinacy for Suunto or perhaps a non–resolvable equation today.


It seems also that the philosophy of Suunto is to give to the end user the capability to change easily the battery himself (and that’s said, a CR2032 is cheap). Except GPS watches.


The trend for ABC watches is to incorporate GPS. Today, a GPS watch needs so many energy in the time (at a moment and in the duration) that even a CR2032 is not appropriated.


If Suunto will able to develop a power self-sufficient, It must imagine and develop new technology (not only solar) to produce / store / redistribute energy, and to minimize the energy consumption. For that, I believe that Casio has got a small advance.


But for GPS functionalities, Suunto (and perhaps more Garmin) takes an advance.


It will be very interesting to discover how the technology sharing will be done for the benefit of the user.


Cheers.


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

hi jetteraf. without "destroying" suunto but... u ever had a "core" or many other suuntos in ur hand, pressed the buttons, felt it compared to a pro trek (in this case a prw 3000, as its built after suunto designwise) ? 
really, suunto (cores) are bad, bad plastic toys compared to a prw 3000 or other pro treks. totally, totally no comparsion. and i say this, cause i got both a suunto core and a prw 3000, i compared them both a while. i was blended a bit by the looks of the core, i confess, and because the whole world screams "suunto vs pro trek!". i like good looking watches as the suunto and its sexy graph. but its no use, if the watch is really a piece of unsturdy plastic, where the buttons feel like u press half hardened chewing gum with ur thumb, the casing itself feels so unreliable plastic lightweight..the battery on the back (which u have to change more often than ur underwear)... everything looks like a 3euro chinese watch and feels like it. 

ok, getting more serious: i compared also the "so perfect" altimeter and thermometer and barometer and compass on the suunto ---> vs the prw 3000. for this i wore both watches simultaniously at me. always checking both, as i changed heights. also i put both watches in the freezer, -18° celsius for one hour and many nights side by side outside the window, comparing it to weather stations. 

the winner (id like to say: by far) was the prw 3000. the suunto even was totaly unreadable after the freezer test (the manual says the thermo goes to -20), the prw 3000 still was, even its thermo goes only to -10.

etc etc. the alti look on the suunto is a nice feature, but... to be honest, both the prw 3000 and suunto are not really usable in reality, cause u aaaaaaalways have to adjust the altitude manually. for serious use, its necessary to use gps, no way around it. 

dont wanna make it so long. and sure im no blind pro trek prw 3000- fanboy. japanese watches lack in clear and nice design, this is for sure, also the prw 3000 isnt perfect in this. 

sorry, coming back to the main question of the topic: i guess suunto will from now on stick to its gps models. and as the cores seem to use very old technology, a solar "update" wouldnt make sense for the company. also, if the user is ... how to say... animated to change the battery for himself, the failure of the bad waterproof ability of the suunto core can be pushed towards the user "u changed the battery wrong!". etc. 

man i could write so much. i keep it shorter now. just tired to read so much good about suunto (cores), cant stand it. really. its not the reality.


----------



## boofhead123 (Nov 11, 2014)

i completely disagree with the above post. i have both a protrek (prg200) and a core. the core is leaps and bounds better than the protrek with regards to the accuracy of its sensors in every possible way. i was tossing up between the prw3000 and the core. the only thing i would have liked from the protrek is the solar, but 7 months into the core on the original battery and i got the watch used so not sure how long it was on for before i got it. at the end of the day, a $3 battery for around 12 months or so (from what others experience) you cant go wrong. i have also got myself an ambit2 sapphire also used and i have to say that i am very impressed with the features that these gps watches are capable of.

with regards to altitudes etc, my core is set to my home altitude and unlike the protek it doesnt drift anywhere near the protrek. my protrek that has been on the shelf is now reading 150m whereas my core is still at 51m and both were set at the same time in the same location.

the core barometer is better also. it logs 7 days of data depending on what profile you are in (alti/baro) without doing anything and the storm alarm ALWAYS stays on constantly. no need to keep turning it back on every day or two like the protrek.

fyi, the first batches of cores had battery issues that were fixed in later versions of the core (8 digit serial is old version 10 digit serial is newer versions)

i will say that compared to the ambit, the core buttons are not as smooth, but the cores are not made in finland like the ambits are (the essential series cores are however made in finland)

sorry for the drawn out post but real world useage not just short testing really shows how good the suunto's really are.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I got rid of my Suunto after 2 days of ownership, I hated it. I got a Garmin Fenix and never looked back. I also have a Rangeman which I love but the added GPS on the Garmin really enhances the ABC watch imo.


jetteraf said:


> I've been casually researching ABC watches for a while now, and have come to some conclusions:
> 
> 1. It seems that Suunto and Casio are the only real competitors in the market
> 2. It seems like Suunto has the edge in altimeter performance and accuracy (Does Casio's V3 sensor change this?)
> ...


----------



## -J-T-A- (Nov 13, 2015)

mharris660 said:


> I got rid of my Suunto after 2 days of ownership, I hated it. I got a Garmin Fenix and never looked back. I also have a Rangeman which I love but the added GPS on the Garmin really enhances the ABC watch imo.


What was so bad about it?

Solar would be nice IF all the functions and looks would remain the same as battery model.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

-J-T-A- said:


> Solar would be nice IF all the functions and looks would remain the same as battery model......


.....which is NOT possible as of yet.

cheers


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Why no solar Suunto?

I think I may have this close to 1 year old thread mystery solved. The word "Sun" with double emphasis using two U's is embedded in the name Suunto. Who needs Solar when you have the Sun?! That's it, that's your answer! ;-)

LOL... on a serious note, I think the post quoted below from 1st page of this thread was onto the right track. Both the GPS chip and the advanced display are power hogs on the Suunto's, and on the Garmin's as well. Recently Casio released couple of solar rechargeable GPS time sync watches (namely GPW-1000, OCW-G1000 and MRG-G1000). They use a brand new rechargeable battery CLB2016, instead of the low voltage CTL1616 used in many Casio solar watches. I made a post in the G-Shock forum last year with tech details for that battery, as well as comparisons to other similar battery types. See here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/clb2016-2449145.html

The new battery can provide a lot more current, which likely required by the GPS chip. Keep in mind that these watches use the GPS only for syncing the time, and nothing else. They are also analog watches, designed for the looks more so than functions. For the functions rich and info displays rich Suunto's and Garmin's, I can imagine even this CLB2016 is not enough for them. In another word, with the current technology used in rechargeable coin batteries, they simply can not sustain the power usage of modern multi-functions GPS digital smart watches, like the Suunto Ambits and Garmin Fenix/Tactix.



aurabattler said:


> Umm.... I think we can look into the cells of the watches. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> The solar cell using in a lot of protrek is CTL1616. And let's take the cell using in a Suunto Core, CR2032, as an example.
> 
> ...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

hiker said:


> happened to me also.battery of my dw 6700 (the grandfather of modern rangeman ) failed just few meters from top of a 16000 feet mountain we were going to.13 years back..and that time i only had this watch with me as altimeter!
> 
> so solar power is a big plus specially because on the field even if you change battery there is chance of dirt etc going in.





hiker said:


> CR 2016 battery in dw 6700 died on me.suddenlywith no warning.(2001or 2 ) ........time function worked but sensors could not function..and we needed the alti info because oxygen was getting lower and lower.


If you look at the table in my post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/clb2016-2449145.html. The CR2016 has an operating temperature range between -20C and 85C. I think your battery failed likely because of the frigid cold up in 16000ft! From the standard pressure table, 16000ft is 16.22 inHg and -16.7C. Depending on the surrounding environment and climate, it can easily be under -20C.

For rechargeable batteries, the temperature range for the recharging to occur is even narrower. For example the CLB2016 from the same table, the charging range is only 0C to 45C. There goes another reason why solar rechargeable watches may NOT be suitable for extreme temperature situations, such as hiking. Up in 16000ft, while the Sun's "right in front" of you, unfortunately it's too cold for your battery to charge!


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

lets go a bit off topic.

hey bud. so it seems the older pro treks havent that precise sensors, which i read too, i wont deny that. build quality of pro treks is still by far superior to most suuntos (simply take a look at the waterproof rating or try urself a freezer test).
so, i liked to compare a suunto core against a prw 3000, and there the winner was more than clear. 
no real need to test watches longer than 1 or 2 weeks, if u test the watches constantly and in different situations. long term tests are there for durability mainly... which suunto cores will loose by far, too, thats for sure (keyword: plastic bomber). see also the uncountable negative user reviews in the world about the software or build quality and bad customer support in almost every suunto model there is. compare to pro treks. 

dont know how often or serious u use ur core, but i highly doubt ur battery will last longer than less months, if u use the compass function and all the specials daily.... and yeah: who uses these functions daily, except a professional climber or bear grylls. but its what these watches are made for, and what they also have to be judged for.

and sure the newer gps models of suunto will be more accurate than a prw 3000 in almost every aspect, but they are gps watches and cant be compared by functions to a non gps watch. 

so, sorry if i sound anti suunto. its not really the case. i like the designs a lot, in fact they create the maybe best abc watches designs. they just have to build better quality products that dont a$$ the customers, and getting the prices lower.


----------



## boofhead123 (Nov 11, 2014)

regarding the post above about build quality etc, i have had casio watches worn daily for around the last 10 years. they are durable for sure. that is why i was looking at the prw3000 or newer prw3500. i decided to go with the core due to lower price mainly to see if i would like it over a casio. not sure what reviews you have read but apparantly you can send any suunto back to the factory and get a full refresh to make it like new again. some reviews i have read have had scratched glass etc and suunto replaced the whole watch for free. try getting that from casio.

my core is worn everyday and the storm alarm is constantly left on. barometer checked throughout the day. when you have reliable and accurate sensors, they are invaluable. i have had the alarm go off when the sky was clear and have warned people of a storm coming only to be laughed at. however sure enough around 3-4 hours later we got a huge storm. my casio never warned of anything like that.


----------



## rsucesso (Feb 3, 2009)

peacemaker885 said:


> This is the main reason why Suunto owners are advised to bring a battery and a coin just in case the low bat warning comes up during an expedition. Then theres also the option to change batteries before the big trip. To each his/her own. We all have to know the limitations of our gear and prepare appropriately.


No need for a coin. You cannuae the new batrery as a coin to open and the old one to close.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Civilization just advanced

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

